# 'C' 'v' 'h' funktionieren mehr richtig



## computertod (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
'C' 'v' 'h' funktionieren auf meiner Tastatur nicht mehr, bzw. nur noch wenn ich shift und capslock gleichzeitig aktiviert ab...
STRG + c/v funktioniert noch und großbuchstaben auch noch...
Tastatur ist aus einem Microsft Ergonomic Desktopset 7000
Treiberproblem oder Hardwaredefekt?
anscheinend ist das problem nur im FireFox...


----------



## user001 (9. Februar 2011)

Wenn das nur in Firefox auftritt, ist es wahrscheinlich kein Problem mit der Hardware.
Wenn du einen Text (zB in Word) schreibst tritt dann dieser Fehler auch auf?
Verwendest du diese beta-Version von Firefox?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2011)

Das ist schon seltsam, aber NUR in FF, dann isses eher ne Softwaresache. Kannst Du die Tastatur an nem anderen PC testen? Falls Du eine Software für die Tastatur nutzt: deinstallier die mal


----------



## computertod (11. Februar 2011)

danke für die Antworten, aber Problem hat sich erledigt: FireFox neugestartet und es funktioniert wieder


----------

